# Review AVIATOR brand watches made by Scorpio.



## Krawdad

*NOTE: The following thread applies ONLY to Aviator watches made under license by Scorpio.

NEWS RELEASE Oct 2008, The Aviator brand is one of the most famous original Russian watch brands with a cult following across the world. Scorpio has been awarded the world wide design and manufacturing license for inflight sales for the Aviator brand.*

I recently purchased a $200.00 Aviator watch while on holiday in the UK, not sure of the model but this one was a day-date three dial chrono. (sec-min-hrs) with black face and tach bezel . Its rugged good looks was what caught my attention but as it turns out it is the poorest quality watch I have ever owned. I can honestly say there is virtually nothing good that can be said about Aviator watches, they are in every respect a $10.00 discount store watch in dramatic fancy packaging.

Within a week the numbers began falling off the dial face, yes you read it right. Rather funny really seeing all the numbers laying at the bottom of the dial. Among other complaints, the crystal is incredibly cheap plastic and scratches easily. The stainless steel band looks fancy with the Aviator logo etched into it but it is a poor quality band that can be found on any $10.00 discount store watch. It also says that it is waterproof to 10 atmospheres (approx 300ft) but this is a joke because the case fills with water while washing your hands, I doubt there is any seals in it at all. Last but not least, the button for starting the chrono snagged on my shirt sleeve and broke off. In summary these Aviator watched are absolute, total junk and I strongly advise people to avoid them. <|


----------



## J.D.B.

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Welcome to the forum! 
May we see some pix, please? I'm curious as to which one you actually bought.

Josh


----------



## rolekul

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Can you give details on the model number and series? So we know which of the Aviator watches you bought? I've owned my Aviator 2416/1024533 for 2 years and I'm happy with the build quality. In that time, only the screw down crown (it's also 10 ATM) had to be replaced and the second hand had to be repositioned.


----------



## ZXing

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

There are an incredible number of fake Aviator brand watches floating around. Maybe you bought a fake one.


----------



## Oldheritage

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Or one of the cheap quartz ones, that are made for example to be sold on aircraft. They are authorized by Aviator but not made by them.


----------



## arktika1148

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*








I've







enclosed a couple of random Aviator pictures from the net, ones a real russian and can be seen to be a quality piece, the others a bay style.

Sorry mate , you've been shafted.

See if you can get your money back from this dodgy deal.

Please don't be put off the ral mackoy


----------



## Krawdad

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

ZXing wondered if it was a fake but I am quite certain it is not because I bought it at a reputable shop, they carried a good selection of Aviator along with two other brands which I forget. To be quite honest I don't know why anyone would want to fake a low-medium priced watch that is not a well known world wide brand, it just wouldn't be economically feasible. Oldheritage may be closer to the truth, it could well be an authorized use of the brand but whether Aviator actually built it or not, they authorized it, it carries the Aviator logo and is stamped with a valid Aviator serial#. The old saying comes to mind , if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck. It would seem to me that a 'reputable' company wishing to make a quality name for itself would not allow it's brand label to be stamped on junk. To do so is short sighted and might maximize profits briefly but ultimately their entire product line will come to be viewed as junk and to be avoided. How is the 'general public' to know a supposedly good Aviator watch from a garbage one, the simple answer is they can't. They will get stung once and never buy again.

Strela167, I wish I could take it back but it was bought in the UK. I agree I was shafted but regardless of whether I got suckered by one of Aviator's cheap ones or not, it was Aviator who shafted me. Referencing my point above, how is the general public (not collectors) to know that the watches in both pics do not have the same movement. The trouble is you can't, I see two different styles, not levels of quality. In my humble opinion it is a virtual impossibility to determine a quality watch from a photo. You and I might see cues or hints of quality because we are informed collectors, but the general public buys a quality watch on trust in the reputation of the brand. Aviator has forsaken this.


----------



## cavallino33

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

I have bought about 5 or 6 watches by Aviator or the other Volmax brands and have never had an issue and they have all been extremely well made. The very best ran within 2 seconds a day.

I don't remember ever seeing a Volmax Aviator with a plastic crystal usually just mineral or sapphire. The fact that it has a day-date and 3 dial chrono with hours minutes and seconds counters already tells me it is not a Russian movement which means it's not one of the normal models.

Was it quartz? There were a few quartz models originally made to be sold in airports and skymall type uncatalogued these were subcontracted to someone else and are not made in Russia nor do they have a Russian movement.

Please post a picture! These kind of reviews mean nothing without them.


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*



Krawdad said:


> ZXing wondered if it was a fake but I am quite certain it is not because I bought it at a reputable shop, they carried a good selection of Aviator along with two other brands which I forget. To be quite honest I don't know why anyone would want to fake a low-medium priced watch that is not a well known world wide brand, it just wouldn't be economically feasible. Oldheritage may be closer to the truth, it could well be an authorized use of the brand but whether Aviator actually built it or not, they authorized it, it carries the Aviator logo and is stamped with a valid Aviator serial#. The old saying comes to mind , if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck. It would seem to me that a 'reputable' company wishing to make a quality name for itself would not allow it's brand label to be stamped on junk. To do so is short sighted and might maximize profits briefly but ultimately their entire product line will come to be viewed as junk and to be avoided. How is the 'general public' to know a supposedly good Aviator watch from a garbage one, the simple answer is they can't. They will get stung once and never buy again.
> 
> Strela167, I wish I could take it back but it was bought in the UK. I agree I was shafted but regardless of whether I got suckered by one of Aviator's cheap ones or not, it was Aviator who shafted me. Referencing my point above, how is the general public (not collectors) to know that the watches in both pics do not have the same movement. The trouble is you can't, I see two different styles, not levels of quality. In my humble opinion it is a virtual impossibility to determine a quality watch from a photo. You and I might see cues or hints of quality because we are informed collectors, but the general public buys a quality watch on trust in the reputation of the brand. Aviator has forsaken this.


Can you post a picture of your watch? I'm pretty curious...


----------



## pyjujiop

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Whatever you bought, it was not a real Aviator watch. A counterfeiter can stick an Aviator dial on a low-quality fake just as easily as they can stick a Rolex dial on there.

Real Volmax Aviator watches do NOT come with a plastic crystal. I'm sorry you got ripped off, but the people who make Aviator watches are not to blame for this.


----------



## pwalsh21

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Neither is it responsible to denigrate an entire brand because of a single poorly-made watch, as this gentleman has, especially when no attempt was made to collect on any warranty. My guess is that there was no warranty offered because it is, as others have said, a fake. I'm sorry, krawdad.


----------



## Krawdad

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Pyjujiop and Pwalsh21, I see nothing in my posts that warrant an attack, did either of you read all the posts before posting? Both cavallino33 and oldheritage have stated that Aviator *does / did* produce a line of cheap watches that were sold at airlines and department stores and thats exactly where I bought it, Heathrow Airport Duty Free. I hardly think that a major duty free retailer in an International airport surrounded by cops is going to be pedalling forgeries. Obviously my Aviator is one of the cheap ones cavallino and oldheritage noted but that does not change the fact that 'it is' an Aviator brand watch as much as you might wish otherwise. My original point still stands, if they did not make it themselves and I doubt they did, it is wrong and short sighted for them to allow their brand to be stamped on cheap junk because it will put consumers off their entire line, just as it has with me. I have no doubt that they make a high quality watch but mine wasn't one of them despite the fact I paid a reasonable price. I promise to get some pics up tomorrow and I'll check the movement for markings in the event anyone is interested. I think many will be surprised, this is a very handsome rugged looking watch with fine detailing, it's too bad the quality is so horribly bad.


----------



## arktika1148

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Hello Krawdad stay cool, you've just posted something that might be a way out of this.

Russian watch guide is a good source of info., they have a link to aviatorwatch.ru , switch to english , click support and there is a statement about japanese quartz sold at airports , supported by scopio dist. , click link , says 2 year international warrenty.

I can't see your discribed model, but the ones listed don't sound cheap & nasty IMO.

At least you may be able to get somewhere, best of luck.


----------



## arktika1148

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

View attachment WSP_Returns_Form.pdf
Not sure if I have done this right, but there should be an attached pdf claim form .

If it isn't here : google heathrow ; shop ; returns , pdf with address label , but read terms. Worth trying Scorpio first.


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*



Krawdad said:


> Pyjujiop and Pwalsh21, I see nothing in my posts that warrant an attack, did either of you read all the posts before posting? Both cavallino33 and oldheritage have stated that Aviator *does / did* produce a line of cheap watches that were sold at airlines and department stores and thats exactly where I bought it, Heathrow Airport Duty Free. I hardly think that a major duty free retailer in an International airport surrounded by cops is going to be pedalling forgeries. Obviously my Aviator is one of the cheap ones cavallino and oldheritage noted but that does not change the fact that 'it is' an Aviator brand watch as much as you might wish otherwise. My original point still stands, if they did not make it themselves and I doubt they did, it is wrong and short sighted for them to allow their brand to be stamped on cheap junk because it will put consumers off their entire line, just as it has with me. I have no doubt that they make a high quality watch but mine wasn't one of them despite the fact I paid a reasonable price. I promise to get some pics up tomorrow and I'll check the movement for markings in the event anyone is interested. I think many will be surprised, this is a very handsome rugged looking watch with fine detailing, it's too bad the quality is so horribly bad.


Nobody is attacking you, but we would like to see the watch in person, thanks!


----------



## Krawdad

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Finally got some pics, sorry for the size I couldn't figure out how to resize them. Also, my appologies for the lousy photography, I had no idea how difficult it was to take pics of watches without glare. Note the numerals\hour markers lying at the bottom of dial. Strela167, nice bit of detective work, sincerest thanks to you and all the others for your help. I followed your link and with some additional digging found the following news release.

_Oct 2008, The Aviator brand is one of the most famous original Russian watch brands with a cult following across the world. Scorpio has been awarded the world wide design and manufacturing license for inflight sales for the Aviator brand. Initial success has already been achieved with listings on Emirates and Northwest Airlines._

The news release pretty much sums it up, while mine is in fact a legitimately sanctioned Aviator, it is not made, designed or marketed by them. A bad idea in my opinion for all the reasons I noted above. In light of this information, instead of reading 'Russian made' I'll revise my post heading to read Aviator Watch review, Licensed Models. I wasn'nt going to bother returning this to England for warranty but on second thought I might, just to see what I get back and how they handle warranty.

For anyone interested the movement in mine is a Japan made quartz works S110, model VD53B. (This is an Epson 5 motor chrono apparently found in many mid-priced watches such as Seiko, etc.)

In summary, it appears that if Scorpio cleans up it's atrocious workmanship they will have a watch that holds up the Aviator reputation for quality but they have a long way to go. Their designs are excellent, their refinements in detail is equal to the best of high end watches and 'excepting the band', they seem to be using quality parts. However all this is lost if they persist with their dismal workmanship in assembling all these parts.

Good points:
-reasonable quality 5 motor quartz movement for the price.
-extraordinary detailing for the price, such as drilled and pinned numerals (versus silkscreen dial) as well as 3D embossed raised Aviator logo. Neither are the chrono dials silkscreened on, the three dials are separately attached to face and finely detailed. 
-luminescent hour\min hands.
-second hand tracks dial perfectly
-engraved markings versus laser etch
-solid stainless case 
-creative retail packaging

Faults:
-abysmal workmanship (such as numerals fall off face)
-cheap mineral crystal or plastic, very-very easily scratched
-no seals on stems (I checked) it is stamped 10 Atmos but this is blatently false.
-cheap stainless band as found on $10.00 watches
-oversized crowns poorly protected resulting in broken stems


----------



## Oldheritage

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Jup, that is indeed as I expected one of the quartz watches made in their name. The quality of those is not at all representative of the quality of the mechanical line of watches they make themselves. But, I have read good things about these quartz versions on the affordables forum, so I'm guessing the detached index is just a lemon. I can't comment on the bracelet or the crystal, but a simple mineral crystal is quite easy to scratch...


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*



Oldheritage said:


> Jup, that is indeed as I expected one of the quartz watches made in their name. The quality of those is not at all representative of the quality of the mechanical line of watches they make themselves. But, I have read good things about these quartz versions on the affordables forum, so I'm guessing the detached index is just a lemon. I can't comment on the bracelet or the crystal, but a simple mineral crystal is quite easy to scratch...


This package remind me of an cheap Aviator aswel. You can check it very easily if it's a cheap Aviator quartz watch. If the serial number begins with AVW on the back it's a quartz watch which is is not made by Volmax, but by Scorpio in the UK.

Anyway I own two of this cheap watches aswell and they are working quite wel (bought them many years ago on an airplane). Some of them is even made of steel and is very heavy (the built quality is even better then one of my Tissot watches)! Used one of them for snorkling without problems.

Maybe you have an bad example? Production error? You can try to contact the distributor to let it be replaced. -> www.scorpdis.com


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*



Krawdad said:


> Finally got some pics, sorry for the size I couldn't figure out how to resize them. Also, my appologies for the lousy photography, I had no idea how difficult it was to take pics of watches without glare. Note the numerals\hour markers lying at the bottom of dial. Strela167, nice bit of detective work, sincerest thanks to you and all the others for your help. I followed your link and with some additional digging found the following news release.
> 
> _Oct 2008, The Aviator brand is one of the most famous original Russian watch brands with a cult following across the world. Scorpio has been awarded the world wide design and manufacturing license for inflight sales for the Aviator brand. Initial success has already been achieved with listings on Emirates and Northwest Airlines._
> 
> The news release pretty much sums it up, while mine is in fact a legitimately sanctioned Aviator, it is not made, designed or marketed by them. A bad idea in my opinion for all the reasons I noted above. In light of this information, instead of reading 'Russian made' I'll revise my post heading to read Aviator Watch review, Licensed Models. I wasn'nt going to bother returning this to England for warranty but on second thought I might, just to see what I get back and how they handle warranty.
> 
> For anyone interested the movement in mine is a Japan made quartz works S110, model VD53B. (This is an Epson 5 motor chrono apparently found in many mid-priced watches such as Seiko, etc.)
> 
> In summary, it appears that if Scorpio cleans up it's atrocious workmanship they will have a watch that holds up the Aviator reputation for quality but they have a long way to go. Their designs are excellent, their refinements in detail is equal to the best of high end watches and 'excepting the band', they seem to be using quality parts. However all this is lost if they persist with their dismal workmanship in assembling all these parts.
> 
> Good points:
> -reasonable quality 5 motor quartz movement for the price.
> -extraordinary detailing for the price, such as drilled and pinned numerals (versus silkscreen dial) as well as 3D embossed raised Aviator logo. Neither are the chrono dials silkscreened on, the three dials are separately attached to face and finely detailed.
> -luminescent hour\min hands.
> -second hand tracks dial perfectly
> -engraved markings versus laser etch
> -solid stainless case
> -creative retail packaging
> 
> Faults:
> -abysmal workmanship (such as numerals fall off face)
> -cheap mineral crystal or plastic, very-very easily scratched
> -no seals on stems (I checked) it is stamped 10 Atmos but this is blatently false.
> -cheap stainless band as found on $10.00 watches
> -oversized crowns poorly protected resulting in broken stems


BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

I'd stay away from these watches, doesn't matter who made them.


----------



## pwalsh21

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*



Krawdad said:


> Pyjujiop and Pwalsh21, I see nothing in my posts that warrant an attack, did either of you read all the posts before posting? Both cavallino33 and oldheritage have stated that Aviator *does / did* produce a line of cheap watches that were sold at airlines and department stores and thats exactly where I bought it, Heathrow Airport Duty Free. I hardly think that a major duty free retailer in an International airport surrounded by cops is going to be pedalling forgeries. Obviously my Aviator is one of the cheap ones cavallino and oldheritage noted but that does not change the fact that 'it is' an Aviator brand watch as much as you might wish otherwise. My original point still stands, if they did not make it themselves and I doubt they did, it is wrong and short sighted for them to allow their brand to be stamped on cheap junk because it will put consumers off their entire line, just as it has with me. I have no doubt that they make a high quality watch but mine wasn't one of them despite the fact I paid a reasonable price. I promise to get some pics up tomorrow and I'll check the movement for markings in the event anyone is interested. I think many will be surprised, this is a very handsome rugged looking watch with fine detailing, it's too bad the quality is so horribly bad.


My point stands as well--you did something irresponsible. You did put down the entire brand based on a single watch when you have made no attempt to activate a warranty. I'm glad you backed off your original tirade a bit, and I'm glad it isn't a fake, because now you CAN go the warranty route. Good luck!


----------



## rolekul

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Yup, that's a SCORPIO. It's not even a Volmax watch! I can't understand Volmax's willingness to outsource and therefore dilute their brand... but hey, it's a simple financial transaction and makes sense to them..


----------



## Mister Mike

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Because we've established that this is not a review of "Aviator Watches Made in Russia" as the title still implies, and as the casual reader would come away with a negative impression of Russian Volmax Aviators if they didn't read through to the end, I would humbly suggest that the title be changed to "Aviaror Quartz Watches Made by Scorpio," or that the thread be deleted entirely.


----------



## MGtheGreat

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

krawdad..though there's so much reasoning to it,i must say your watch that u have there looks like a piece of crap


----------



## JohnWatch

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Well... I have two Sturmanskie and one Moscow Classic, all three are mechanical ( not automatic ) and all three keep ticking like there was no trouble in the World.
Great watches altough not the most precise i have but I had no problems at all with them.
This seems like a disaster and have never had that happened to me fortunately. I think you should ask for a replacement or refund since it does show very poor quality and quality control that doesn´t seem like it is a Aviator watch and wait for a answer.
Hope you get that sorted in your favour!


----------



## lightningslim

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

After perusing this thread (There was an "Aviator" on eBay) I found this Scorpio website which may be of interest to other readers. Scorpio Distributors Ltd - Suppliers of Inflight & Travel Retail products


----------



## iDecimus

*Review AVIATOR watches made by Scorpio*

I puchased an Aviator AVW5839G1 Pilot watch aboard a KLM flight in June this year (pre-ordered in October last year) and I must say how satisfied I am with it. Very comfortable to wear. Keeps the time perfectly. Looks very stylish and other people have commented on what an attractive watch it is. I recommend Aviator watches


----------



## iDecimus

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

Hi Evelyn, are you referring to my watch or fake watches in general? regards


----------



## sci

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

While I agree, that Russian mechanical Aviator watches and the quartz OEM Aviators are light years away, it is fully responsibility of Volmax to take care to whom they give license and afterwards to "pay the price" of that licensing. If this review puts some buyers away from Russian (or already Swiss) mechanical Aviators - it's entirely Volmax fail, no excuse for that.


----------



## Raj55

*Re: Review AVIATOR watches made in Russia.*

OK, I have just registered to reply to this thread. I had bought an "Aviator" quartz watch from inflight shop during one of my travels a few years ago and it is exactly the same as the one in this thread, except that I have a leather band. I bought it for 80 Euro. One of the glued numbers fell off the dial after one year. I got fed up just looking at it and gave it to my teen aged son. Today, I had to change the battery in that watch and having opened it noticed that the movement was actually quite impressive (compared to all the cheap Miyota movements around). It says SR110 on the movement.


----------



## arogle1stus

Krawdad:
This is the baaadest watch of the baaad.
Wish I could afford either the JSAR or the SAAR. Makes my Seiko OM, BM and Baby Monster look puny.
Congrats on a super purchase my man


----------



## NadiaOlga

Ok I'm a newbie and dinosaur at this. Bought an Aviator Gents World Cities watch from the airlines - anyone heard of this model?
Thinking of giving my son this Christmas so I've not pushed the crown in to give the movement a run yet.
I can't seem to put any pictures up, tho the normal conventional copy paste works for my emails.


----------



## tootall1121

How do I start a new thread and upload pictures of the watch I want to ask about? I have a watch with the Aviator brand, but the logo is different from those currently sold by Aviator. Mine has an eagle with it's wings up, with the word Aviator above it, and a little jet plane shaped thing. It also says aviator below the logo. The Aviator logo in use now has more or less straight out wings from an A as the body, and only says Aviator underneath, no jet plane mark. When I figure out how to post pictures, I will do so.


----------



## tootall1121

as you can see, I figured out how to post the pix, but they came out very large.


----------

